# started CBT



## pdcarpen (Mar 4, 2007)

today. It was the intro session and next week I will really begin, but I hope this will make a much bigger difference than regular/previous therapy. Wish me luck.


Pat


----------



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

Good luck, my friend!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck, im currently doing group CBT and its working great


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Best of luck Pat :hug CBT is definately worth a shot in my opinion! It has helped me alot.


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope you lot are right, I'm at the exact same stage, had 1st introduction session, 1st proper one is next week. Really hope it makes a difference


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, be sure to keep us updated on your progress. :yes


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

remember to breathe deep and slow and to look at peoples eyes and faces


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: re: started CBT*

Good luck with CBT. I'm starting to see the usefulness of it now (been doing it for about two years already).



arthur56 said:


> remember to breathe deep and slow and to look at peoples eyes and faces


It's kind of ironic because sometimes I look my therapist in the eye and sometimes I don't during sessions.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thats great :boogie ...hope it helps you


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

i've been doing cbt for about 5 years now. the main thing needed for CBT to work is trust. you need to trust your therapist and believe him/her and listen to him/her and take their advice to heart. i did not do this at first and thought most of the junk she was teaching me to be rubbish (breathing, positive reaffirmation, clearing my thoughts, meditating, etc), but once i started trusting my therapist more it began to work much better for me.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I started CBT recently too. I hope it works.


----------

